
Unity Learn platform free for three months - metreo
https://learn.unity.com/
======
laegooose
[1] is the single best online course I had. It took ~30 hours to complete, and
we all know how easy it is to drop a course after couple sessions.

It teaches from very basics, at the same time the projects are diverse and fun
because 3D-assets and effects are provided.

Chunk size is perfect, few minutes video and then it's few minutes of work in
the editor. Videos have short text summary so there's no need to rewind the
video if I missed something.

Often it solves a problem in a naive but incorrect way, and then fixes it. So
when I encounter a problem in real project, I often have experience dealing
with it.

It has debugging projects, where you have a complete project which is broken
in multiple ways. So smart. In my regular programming work I spend most time
debugging, not creating from scratch.

The narrator (Carl D.) is charismatic, videos are very professional.

I wish there were more courses with same structure and quality. Can't
recommend it enough.

[1] [https://learn.unity.com/course/create-with-
code](https://learn.unity.com/course/create-with-code)

~~~
JshWright
> The narrator (Carl D.) is charismatic

I just watched the intro video, it seemed like he was yelling the whole
time...

~~~
Delfino
Making good instructional videos is tough. Speaking loud enough, clear enough
and slow enough to be understandable to as many people as possible with
different levels of language proficiency can make it seem weird for some. I
met Carl at a Unite conference and his voice sounded a little off compared to
my memory of it and I realized it's because I've been so used to listening at
2x on those videos.

------
enjoiful
I would highly recommend learning Dreams for PS4. This is going to change the
way video games are made. It provides an accessible way to get into game
creation in a fun and accessible way. I would have killed to have Dreams when
I was 12 years old.

Look up all the amazing things that can be made with this engine. It's
incredible!

~~~
travbrack
No PC version though sadly.

------
brianjerez
Perhaps this is not the topic to ask but besides unity which other companies
are offering free moocs and/or video tutorials because of the COVID-19?

~~~
JCoder58
Epic Games has offered numerous free courses about Unreal Engine 4. Both game
related and industry related courses are available.

[https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/onlinelearning-
courses](https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/onlinelearning-courses)

~~~
BossingAround
They have offered a paid course for free due to COVID-19?

~~~
tekknik
They always have free coursework and content. Search their youtube. This is
not in response to COVID

------
eps
I was looking at getting it for my kids just last week. Went through a bunch
forums, reading through what people are saying and the overwhelming tone was
that it's just not good. An ad-hoc collection of tutorials with no overall
structure and that are more confusing than helpful. Too complicated for noobs,
too trivial with those with a bit of experience.

If anyone has a firsthand experience with Unity Learn, I'd love to hear about
it, and I'm sure others will find it useful too.

~~~
sidlls
_An ad-hoc collection of tutorials with no overall structure and that are more
confusing than helpful_

This is how I feel about most open source software documentation and
tutorials/articles about library or software usage.

~~~
cambalache
Hell, this is how I feel about 90% of technical books and textbooks. Writing
is hard. 10X harder for highly technical content.

------
k__
Is there something like Unity out there but with JavaScript support?

I know a bunch of JS game engines, but they all have no tooling.

~~~
TomGullen
Our tool Construct 3 runs in the browser, and has no programming required
event blocks and Javascript support:

[https://www.construct.net/en](https://www.construct.net/en)

Mix of events/Javascript in it's simplest form looks like:

[https://s1.construct.net/images/v777/refresh/features/learn-...](https://s1.construct.net/images/v777/refresh/features/learn-
to-code.png)

Documentation for Javascript in Construct 3 can be found here:

[https://www.construct.net/en/make-
games/manuals/construct-3/...](https://www.construct.net/en/make-
games/manuals/construct-3/scripting)

We're doing special offers for education due to the pandemic:

[https://www.construct.net/en/education-
support](https://www.construct.net/en/education-support)

A key feature for schools is granting access to Construct 3's full features
with access codes, meaning students do not need to proivde us with any login
details/emails etc which is popular in educational institutes:

[https://www.construct.net/en/make-
games/education/licensing](https://www.construct.net/en/make-
games/education/licensing)

~~~
exdsq
Hey! I worked with Construct 2 for a while - it's really cool :) If people are
looking for a browser based tool to write games, check these guys out!

~~~
TomGullen
Thanks for the recommendation :) Much appreciated!

------
gentleman11
If Unreal or Cryengine took the effort to create better learning resources
like Unity does, they would grow dramatically. To find the name of a function
I need in the c++ is a research project involving a dive through years of old
forum posts.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
Isn't Unreal already the dominant engine for AAA games?

~~~
Scramblejams
Unity's dominant on mobile compared to Unreal.

We (a FAANG) are actually looking for a dev experienced with _Unreal_ on
mobile devices. If anybody sees this and is interested, hit me up. Contact
info in my profile.

Edit: Added emphasis that we're looking for an Unreal mobile dev, not Unity.

~~~
pj_mukh
At a high level, how is Unity used at FAANG?

~~~
Impossible
I used both Unreal and Unity at FAANG. VR and AR apps are obvious use cases
but you find the engines in all kind of random places. Especially common in ML
research groups for scene and environment understanding

------
mrfusion
Would this teach me to develop for the Oculus quest?

I have some locomotion ideas I want to try out but I don’t know Where to
start.

~~~
jmckib
Most of the development you'd do for Oculus is 90% the same with what you'd do
for any other game, so I'd say yes, but you'll need to supplement with
tutorials specifically for Oculus/Unity.

~~~
developer2
What does the other 10% entail, when creating a VR game vs. a (first-person)
3D environment for PC? I'd never pondered this, and am curious exactly which
elements are any different whatsoever. The only obvious thing that comes to
mind is making the camera smooth and flexible in terms of variable degrees of
leaning/bending/crouching.

~~~
meheleventyone
You actually want the opposite, as little artificial camera motion as
possible. The VR SDKs feed you the camera transform and settings against a
reference point so you don’t need to do anything special except render a view
from that. The organic platform comes with all the motion smoothing built in.
If you watch VR footage you’ll get a feeling for how wobbly people’s heads
actually are.

In terms of level design VR has a looot more fidelity of input so the
interaction design is richer and consequently there is more to setup. Game
spaces tend to be less cluttered and have some slightly distorted dimensions.
Both are more noticeable in VR. Games tend to have more fixed sight lines, the
player is stood, crouched and maybe prone at most. In VR people will stick
their heads everywhere.

~~~
developer2
Thanks for the insight.

> In VR people will stick their heads everywhere.

Particularly when players have any level of knowledge about what kind of
complexities or edge cases are likely involved (eg. any software developer or
QA, even if not part of the gaming industry). Or... hell, maybe it's even
worse when you have ignorant players who expect the VR environment to mimic
real life so perfectly that they get frustrated and can't understand why
certain actions aren't supported/working.

The first VR game I got to experience was one of the haunted house horror
games, and you're damn right I bent down and tried to shoved my head into an
open cupboard just to see if the collision detection stopped at the outer box
of the model, or whether my head would be allowed to enter the space. Then
repeatedly leaned/shoved my head against VR walls at various angles to see if
I could get the camera to clip or bounce/reposition jarringly. Poor, poor
developers who have to try and nail all that logic perfectly. It must be so
rewarding to see final results when everything works out well, though. :P

------
tekknik
Wait unity charges for their learning material? This and then charging for the
dark theme is why this engine doesn’t exist to me.

------
PudgePacket
Get them while you can. The only up to date/interesting courses are in learn
premium. All the free ones are _years_ old and most just do not work in
current versions of Unity.

------
yuyangchee98
Is it good compared to Youtube tutorials?

------
gabythenerd
Does anyone know of a similar course but for learning to use Unreal Engine?

------
antsoul
Godot 4.0, with Vulkan support, will replace Unity really quickly.

~~~
pjmlp
No it won't, because it doesn't have the GUI tooling at the same level, an
optimizing AOT compiler for .NET, ability to write engine pipeline stages in
.NET (DOTS), the quantity of items in the asset store, the sponsorship from
Nintendo/Google/Microsoft and most important, it isn't part of the curriculum
of many top level schools in games design.

It is still a nice engine for small teams though.

~~~
p2detar
AOT is in the making [0]. I also think Godot will win in the long run. Unity
is a bloated mess. No sponsorship can fix that.

0 - [https://godotengine.org/article/csharp-wasm-
aot](https://godotengine.org/article/csharp-wasm-aot)

~~~
pjmlp
It seems to be only for WebAssembly. unless I am misreading it.

------
samstave
"the change you want was rejected" on creating new login...

